# comment faire une image du disque dur ?



## arnpsyke (15 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau dans l univers mac depuis à peine 3 mois. J ai quitté windows pour mac os X que je trouve fabuleux. J ai acheté en mars un IBOOK G4 12''. C est pas mal mais je suis déçu de la performance donc je vais le revendre pour m'acheter un powerbook cet été. Voilà donc ma question : J ai un HD externe sur port USB. Je voudrais faire une image disque de mon ibook pour la transferer sur mon futur powerbook afin de ne pas devoir réinstaller tous mes programmes. J ai essayé utilitaires disques mais impossible de faire une image car la source est utilisée. Une solution ? merci


----------



## Zyrol (15 Juin 2005)

Hello !


Voici la solution :CCC


----------



## arnpsyke (15 Juin 2005)

merci, un instant j ai cru que c était la solution mais il est pas compatible TIGER   . J aurais pas du faire l update la semaine passée


----------



## Zyrol (15 Juin 2005)

arnpsyke a dit:
			
		

> merci, un instant j ai cru que c était la solution mais il est pas compatible TIGER   . J aurais pas du faire l update la semaine passée




ah zut ! j'ai pas pris la peine de regarder... desolé....


----------

